# Hilfe! Meine Partition ist verschwunden!!

## Proteus

Hi Ihr!

Ich hoffe wirklich mir kann jemand helfen, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter:

Meine /dev/hda ist aufgeteilt in hda1 und hda2.

Gestern habe ich entschieden das hda1 mehr Platz braucht. Daraufhin habe ich die Daten von hda2 per tar auf eine andere hdd gesichert und die Partitionen mithilfe von parted resized. Soweit so gut.

Danach habe ich ein neues ext3 Dateisystem auf /dev/hda2 erstellt - alles ohne Probleme - und dann die Daten auf hda2 zurück gesichert. 

Jetzt als ich neu gebootet habe kann /dev/hda2 nicht mehr gemaountet werden !!!!

```
mount /dev/hda2

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

Fschk bringt auch nichts:

```
e2fsck /dev/hda2

e2fsck 1.29 (24-Sep-2002)

Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...

e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda2

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

```

```
e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda2

e2fsck 1.29 (24-Sep-2002)

e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda2

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

```

Wenn ich unter fdisk nachsehe sieht aber alles gut aus, d.h. die Partition hat die neue grösse. Anscheinend fehlt nur das dateisystem und damit alle Daten die drauf sein sollten.

Kann mir einer von Euch cracks helfen??

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

trag in der /etc/fstab als Typ ext3 ein. Vermute Du hast noch ext2. Und der Treiber kann eben kein ext2 auf deiner Partition finden.

Dim

----------

## Proteus

Ext3 ist eingetragen. Die Partition war auch vorher schon ext3...

Auch wenn ich das Dateisystem mit dem -t switch von mount spezifiziere ändert sich gar nichts...

Ich bin am verzweifeln!

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

poste doch mal deine fstab. 

Kann es sein, das deine frühere /dev/hda2 nicht mehr deine jetztige /dev/hda2 ist?

Dim

----------

## Proteus

Nein. Die devices sind alle gleich geblieben. Wie gesagt ich habe nur die Grösse geändert...

Ich meine es wird damit zu tun haben das ich nach der resize aktion nicht gebootet habe (benutze ich windows??) und deshalb die Veränderungen die durch Anlegen des neuen Dateisystems und Rücksichern der Daten passiert sein müssten verloren gegangen sind.

Es hat definitiv nichts mit dem mount Befehl, einem falsch angegebenden Dateisystem oder der fstab zu tun... Leider.

----------

## jew.de

Hast Du die Daten denn noch in einem .tar file?

Wenn ja, kill die Partition und lege sie neu an, dann Daten zurück, und alles is gut   :Laughing: 

----------

## Proteus

Ja. Wenn ich die Daten noch irgendwo hätte würde ich hier nicht rumjammern...

Nach dem Rücksichern habe ich natürlich das .tar file gelöscht. Ich hatte die Daten jetzt ja wieder auf hda2 - dachte ich zumindest.

Kann mir denn keiner erklären was tatsächlich passiert ist als ich auf dev/hda2 ein neues Dateisystem anlegte und die Daten rüberkopierte? Irgendwo müssen diese Daten doch hingeschrieben worden sein, oder?

Wahrscheinlich liegen sie auf der Partition aber sind irgendwie nicht ganz erreichbar (wg. jetzt nicht mehr zu initialisierenden/nutzbaren Dateisystem)...

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich würd vorerst die Partition auf jeden fall nicht löschen. Noch ne Frage: Kann man mit e2fsck eine ext3 Partition prüfen? hab kein ext3. Würde aber ein e3fsck erwarten. 

Dim

PS: Es gibt auch einen Beitrag wie mit dd Daten von einer Partition gesichert werden können. Vielleicht kannst Du sie ja so wiederbekommen.

----------

## Proteus

@Dimitri

Ich denke das e2fsck durchaus geeignet ist für ext3 Dateisysteme. Der einzige Unterschied zwishcen ext2 und ext3 ist ja das Journal.

Man kann z.B. ein ext3 Dateisystem auch problemlos als ext2 Dateisystem mounten - nur dann halt ohne Journal.

Welchen Beitrag meinst Du denn? Den würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren.

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich dachts mir eben, als ich die Fehlermeldung noch mal durchgegangen bin und er eben kein ext2 entdeckt. 

Den Beitrag findest Du hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=18657

Dim

----------

